# Question - PostScript, Epilogue or Afterword?



## mirandajean (Mar 10, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Hi, 
I'm illustrating a personal book I'm creating about my grandmother’s history and World War II. It's a first person narrative (taken from transcripts of interviews) but at the end I want to put research notes explaining various facts regarding displaced persons, polish decrees and so on. I want to write these details as my own first person narrative relating this history back to the details of my grandmother's experience.  And this section will have footnotes referring to various papers/research.

I'm at a loss as what to call this section of the book as there are too many conflicting explanations for which means what. PostScript, Epilogue or Afterword? Another possibility is Appendix. 

Could anyone offer an answer? I simply need to know the most appropriate title for this section of the book.[/FONT]

  Many thanks, 
  Miranda


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Miranda, call it Epilogue. Sounds interesting as I have a supernatural novel of the entire WWII which ;literally blows the lid off everything everyone once thought went on which it didn't.


----------



## Sam (Mar 10, 2011)

An epilogue is generally for a fiction book. This is a true story to which you're adding an addendum. So I would call it either an addendum or an appendix.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Mar 10, 2011)

I too would have thought appendix, or appendices, most appropriate.

Scott


----------



## mirandajean (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks very much for your advice and help - this clears things up. I think I'll use Appendices or Addendum.


----------

